# Wood for tool handles



## LemonadeJay (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm looking for recommendations for wood for tool handles. I need to make 7-8 handles. My go to tool, Ellsworth Gouge handle cracked and is unusable at the moment. I also need to make handles for Woodtick's carbide tool and 6 or so Ellsworth hollowing tools.

I have pretty easy access to beech and some kind of oak in the right sizes. Would they work?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 3, 2014)

Made mine out of straight grained walnut. I don"t see a reason why beech or oak wouldn't work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree w/ Kevin, beech or oak should work fine. Oak is a bit grainy for my taste but nothing wrong with it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2014)

Just about any hardwood will work for tool handles. I have used some curly oak, love walnut, maple is great and so is ash. If you have a wood craft or rockler near you they sometimes have sales on some exotics, I pick a piece up from time to time if I see something that strikes my fancy. When you pick up a blank if it feels heavy then that's all the better.


----------



## Reiddog1 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have two carbide tools that I made the handles out of padeuk (think I spelled that right). Maybe a little overkill, but they look great and I like em. I've got a short carbide tool that I use only for pen turning. Been thinking of casting a handle blank out of alumilite and using that. Again, overkill, but it'll be cool lookin. Do what makes you happy Jay.....


----------



## phinds (Feb 3, 2014)

Reiddog1 said:


> ... out of padeuk (think I spelled that right).


 
My database shows several spelling variations for padauk, but yours is a new one to me 

I think padauk is a good wood for handles and for that use, it doesn't matter that it turns brown.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 4, 2014)

I agree with the guys almost any hardwood will do. I recently made 3 handles with spalted maple and they are functioning well for me so far.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Feb 4, 2014)

Some people like handles made of exotic wood with showy finish, I make them of whatever hardwood I have, sand to 150 grit and put on one coat of oil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 4, 2014)

Dennis Ford said:


> Some people like handles made of exotic wood with showy finish, I make them of whatever hardwood I have, sand to 150 grit and put on one coat of oil.


That's what I did 150 grit and done. A tool should be useful above all else. Once I get that accomplished extra time spend sanding is less time I have to use it. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 4, 2014)

I've picked up 2x2 poplar from one of the box stores for a couple of handles and so far there's not been an issue. Turned down the end and put a copper fitting on for a ferule.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 4, 2014)

I usually use whatever I have laying around, I've made handles out of maple, walnut, oak, mahogany, and osage, One nice thing using different woods is it can be a "color code" system so you can grab the right tool on the fly.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

